# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  Exoskeleton,  Perceptual Robotics Laboratory (Percro), Fabio Salsedo

## Airicist

Developer -  Perceptual Robotics Laboratory (Percro)

Fabio Salsedo  leads the research group on Exoskeletons.

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Body Extender: Most Advanced Wearable Robot Exoskeleton to Date"

by Jennifer Pfalz
March 9, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Body suit 'can lift 50kg in each hand'"

March 3, 2014

----------


## Airicist

'Robo-suit' lets man lift 100kg - BBC News 

 Published on Mar 4, 2014




> Engineers in Italy have developed a wearable robot which can enable users to lift up to 50kg in each extended hand. It could be developed to work in factories or to clear debris and rescue survivors in earthquake zones, they say. The "body extender" has been built by the Perceptual Robotics Laboratory (Percro) at Pisa's Scuola Superiore Sant'Anna. The exoskeleton is one of many being developed around the world for manufacturing, therapeutic and military purposes. Percro's Fabio Salsedo demonstrates how the machine works.
> Video journalist: Neil Bowdler

----------


## Airicist

Engineers Invent the 'Body Extender' of our Power Loader Dreams 

 Published on Mar 12, 2014




> Italian engineers have created a powerful wearable robotic exoskeleton, capable of lifting weights of 50 kg in each of the extender's hands. It can be used for construction, lifting, and rescue needs, as explained by the Perceptual Robotics Laboratory to BBC News. Kim Horcher, Tim Frisch, and Jason Inman (Comic reviewer, youtube.com/jawiin) discuss!

----------


## Airicist

This Wearable Robot Gives You Superhuman Strength 

 Published on Apr 1, 2014




> April 2 (Bloomberg) --- Fancy wearing body armor that gives you superhuman strength? Then you should head to the Sant'Anna University in Pisa. Bloomberg went there to look at the newest wearable robot. (Source: Bloomberg)

----------

